# Moxon Vise Benchtop Bench



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

*Milling the pieces*

When I ordered the BenchCrafted hardware I also ordered the hardware for the Moxon vise. Not only was I inspired by BrandonW's bench but also his Moxon vise. So, it has been sitting in my shop for about nine months.

Brandon's Moxon Vise










The plan is to make a Moxon Vise Bench-top Bench because when I doing fine work I find myself slumping over for extended periods of time. That kind of zaps the fun of it after a while. Furthermore, I admit to being spoiled when comes to have a perfect working environment. It is always 70 degrees and 50% humidity and two bright articulating lights. When I need the table height adjusted, I just say "table up" and some one else makes the adjustments. Yep, I admit it I am spoiled.

Design:

Overall the design comes the BenchCrafted pdf. Mine design is 1 1/2" taller @ 7 1/2" because, for detail work, it is recommended that the working height is hand level with your elbows bent 90 degrees. The final working height is a bit over 42" from the floor.

Table structure comes from examples here LJ's and BenchCrafted.










I do like the idea of beveling the front chop like Brandon did to allow more clearance while sawing. Schwarz provides a good example but I plan to shape mine differently to match the chop on my leg vise.










Materials:

Instead of buying new lumber I decided to re-purpose the "unwanted" dining room table that faithfully served as my previous workbench. This was the last picture of it in its old position.










However, this table is made of clear, hard maple and my workbench consists unclear, soft maple. That said, I decided to fashion the front chop from some left over sticks from the Roubo bench build. This way the most visible aspect of the vise will tie into the Roubo bench design.

I wanted to use this board but with all its defects it is approaching firewood status.



























I found another and cut it to length, edge jointed it and glued it.





































***Side Note: I abandoned my oil stones and brought out my 1000/8000 water stone. Man, what a difference. It is probably my fault but I just couldn't achieve a sharp edge on my A2 irons with the oil stones. Bummer.

I jointed a reference edge on the table top and cut the pieces at the table saw and miter saw.




























For the bench top, i could just squeeze out the square dimensions from the curve. Unfortunately the cuts were centered right on the previous dowel holes. So shifted the layout to cut out one hole and decided to plug the other.










Off to make a 3/8" dowel.




























For the bench top I scraped the old, yellowed finish and then smoothed her down. Unfortunately my was #112 was delivered to work and I want get until tomorrow.



















Now the pieces are all milled and cut to size and should go to something like this.



















Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Milling the pieces*
> 
> When I ordered the BenchCrafted hardware I also ordered the hardware for the Moxon vise. Not only was I inspired by BrandonW's bench but also his Moxon vise. So, it has been sitting in my shop for about nine months.
> 
> ...


Sweet! Those vises look really useful. How much was the hardware, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Milling the pieces*
> 
> When I ordered the BenchCrafted hardware I also ordered the hardware for the Moxon vise. Not only was I inspired by BrandonW's bench but also his Moxon vise. So, it has been sitting in my shop for about nine months.
> 
> ...


The hardware kit , like all BenchCrafted stuff is spendy but I got sucked in. --- $150.

Many, including Brandon, have smartly accomplished the same results with much less expensive hardware.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Milling the pieces*
> 
> When I ordered the BenchCrafted hardware I also ordered the hardware for the Moxon vise. Not only was I inspired by BrandonW's bench but also his Moxon vise. So, it has been sitting in my shop for about nine months.
> 
> ...


Whoa! probably still cheaper than the "table up" option…plus you have come this far with the good quality stuff, no need to skimp now. I am sure the cost will be ultimately justified by its usefulness.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

lysdexic said:


> *Milling the pieces*
> 
> When I ordered the BenchCrafted hardware I also ordered the hardware for the Moxon vise. Not only was I inspired by BrandonW's bench but also his Moxon vise. So, it has been sitting in my shop for about nine months.
> 
> ...


It had to be done sir didn't it? The essential Roubo add-on. Looking good Scott


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Milling the pieces*
> 
> When I ordered the BenchCrafted hardware I also ordered the hardware for the Moxon vise. Not only was I inspired by BrandonW's bench but also his Moxon vise. So, it has been sitting in my shop for about nine months.
> 
> ...


Some great recycling going on there. Nice job.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Milling the pieces*
> 
> When I ordered the BenchCrafted hardware I also ordered the hardware for the Moxon vise. Not only was I inspired by BrandonW's bench but also his Moxon vise. So, it has been sitting in my shop for about nine months.
> 
> ...


Mallets, stool, all kinds of fun stuff to look at in addition to the fine workmanship.Wagon vise is action too!

Quality remains long after price is forgotten.

The Moxon is taking shape nicely Scott. Thanks for sharing.

That is a damn fine bench you have there.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

lysdexic said:


> *Milling the pieces*
> 
> When I ordered the BenchCrafted hardware I also ordered the hardware for the Moxon vise. Not only was I inspired by BrandonW's bench but also his Moxon vise. So, it has been sitting in my shop for about nine months.
> 
> ...


Should be pretty sweet. Once I've got a bench I'll be making one of these as well, so I'll be watching and learning


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

lysdexic said:


> *Milling the pieces*
> 
> When I ordered the BenchCrafted hardware I also ordered the hardware for the Moxon vise. Not only was I inspired by BrandonW's bench but also his Moxon vise. So, it has been sitting in my shop for about nine months.
> 
> ...


+1 to what Mos says!
I get tired of bending and stooping over…


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

lysdexic said:


> *Milling the pieces*
> 
> When I ordered the BenchCrafted hardware I also ordered the hardware for the Moxon vise. Not only was I inspired by BrandonW's bench but also his Moxon vise. So, it has been sitting in my shop for about nine months.
> 
> ...


That vise/bench is turning out quite nicely. If I had it to do over, I would have made my Moxon vise a bench top as well. I guess I could always retrofit it. Looking forward to seeing the final product.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

lysdexic said:


> *Milling the pieces*
> 
> When I ordered the BenchCrafted hardware I also ordered the hardware for the Moxon vise. Not only was I inspired by BrandonW's bench but also his Moxon vise. So, it has been sitting in my shop for about nine months.
> 
> ...


Great build


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Milling the pieces*
> 
> When I ordered the BenchCrafted hardware I also ordered the hardware for the Moxon vise. Not only was I inspired by BrandonW's bench but also his Moxon vise. So, it has been sitting in my shop for about nine months.
> 
> ...


Thank you gentlemen.

Brandon, a retrofit should work out well. A log grain -long grain glue up to the back of the fixed jaw should be strong enough.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Milling the pieces*
> 
> When I ordered the BenchCrafted hardware I also ordered the hardware for the Moxon vise. Not only was I inspired by BrandonW's bench but also his Moxon vise. So, it has been sitting in my shop for about nine months.
> 
> ...


Looking very good. I like the re-use of materials particularly (surprise!), and the dimensions overall. Good, too, to see shots of the shop space. The table, bench, vises, lighting and hold fasts; love it all. Great progress, and a fine choice of hardware. Thumbs Up, Carry On!


----------



## sb194 (Feb 19, 2010)

lysdexic said:


> *Milling the pieces*
> 
> When I ordered the BenchCrafted hardware I also ordered the hardware for the Moxon vise. Not only was I inspired by BrandonW's bench but also his Moxon vise. So, it has been sitting in my shop for about nine months.
> 
> ...


Looking good. I am actually in the process of building the same thing.

Sean


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

lysdexic said:


> *Milling the pieces*
> 
> When I ordered the BenchCrafted hardware I also ordered the hardware for the Moxon vise. Not only was I inspired by BrandonW's bench but also his Moxon vise. So, it has been sitting in my shop for about nine months.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, this is going to be much, much, beter than Brandon's. In Yo Face Brandon! LOL… jk.

This is going to be sweet Scott, I don't think I've seen one that was also a bench top bench. I *will* be making me one of these! But with wooden screws…

Are you going to have dog holes in the top and in the chop?


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Milling the pieces*
> 
> When I ordered the BenchCrafted hardware I also ordered the hardware for the Moxon vise. Not only was I inspired by BrandonW's bench but also his Moxon vise. So, it has been sitting in my shop for about nine months.
> 
> ...


I am Mauricio. Thanks, I forgot to mention that. They will go long the sides. A row in the middle will be precluded by the relief bevel on the front chop.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

lysdexic said:


> *Milling the pieces*
> 
> When I ordered the BenchCrafted hardware I also ordered the hardware for the Moxon vise. Not only was I inspired by BrandonW's bench but also his Moxon vise. So, it has been sitting in my shop for about nine months.
> 
> ...


I love it a moxin in the makings and you are getting great use from your bench.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Milling the pieces*
> 
> When I ordered the BenchCrafted hardware I also ordered the hardware for the Moxon vise. Not only was I inspired by BrandonW's bench but also his Moxon vise. So, it has been sitting in my shop for about nine months.
> 
> ...


Just saw the WoodWright episode with Roy and Schwarz talking about this vice today. Schwarz says that this vice actually precluded Moxon and that it wasn't actually supposed to be used on the front of the bench as in that original drawing. It was supposed to be a bench top accessory.

I'll be making one for my bench soon too.

How will you be securing yours to the bench?


----------



## DustyMark (Sep 24, 2012)

lysdexic said:


> *Milling the pieces*
> 
> When I ordered the BenchCrafted hardware I also ordered the hardware for the Moxon vise. Not only was I inspired by BrandonW's bench but also his Moxon vise. So, it has been sitting in my shop for about nine months.
> 
> ...


You're making an awesome bench even awesomer! The bench is the heart of the shop and it will be with you the duration. The upgrades are worth it; especially early on. It seems we never get to them once we've moved on to other projects…


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Milling the pieces*
> 
> When I ordered the BenchCrafted hardware I also ordered the hardware for the Moxon vise. Not only was I inspired by BrandonW's bench but also his Moxon vise. So, it has been sitting in my shop for about nine months.
> 
> ...


Pretty cool Scott.


----------



## antkn33 (Dec 22, 2008)

lysdexic said:


> *Milling the pieces*
> 
> When I ordered the BenchCrafted hardware I also ordered the hardware for the Moxon vise. Not only was I inspired by BrandonW's bench but also his Moxon vise. So, it has been sitting in my shop for about nine months.
> 
> ...


This looks awesome.. but many of your picture are missing


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Milling the pieces*
> 
> When I ordered the BenchCrafted hardware I also ordered the hardware for the Moxon vise. Not only was I inspired by BrandonW's bench but also his Moxon vise. So, it has been sitting in my shop for about nine months.
> 
> ...


Yeah, why taunt us with captions for nonexistent pictures? That is not very cool toying with people like that. You master craftsmen have a sick sense of humor.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Milling the pieces*
> 
> When I ordered the BenchCrafted hardware I also ordered the hardware for the Moxon vise. Not only was I inspired by BrandonW's bench but also his Moxon vise. So, it has been sitting in my shop for about nine months.
> 
> ...


antknee, my apologies. I rearranged some of my photo albums on photobucket not realizing the effect it would have on the blog. I will try to go back and re-insert the appropriate pics.

Tony, you need to put your big girl panties on and get over it.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Milling the pieces*
> 
> When I ordered the BenchCrafted hardware I also ordered the hardware for the Moxon vise. Not only was I inspired by BrandonW's bench but also his Moxon vise. So, it has been sitting in my shop for about nine months.
> 
> ...


That cuts me deep. Right here. In my heart. It hurts.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

*hardware installation and more design considerations*

Installing the hardware was straight forward.

For the fixed jaw an 1 1/2 hole is drilled and shaped to accept the nut. Then 3/4" hole goes all the way through.




























The 3/4" hole in the mobile jaw is elongated to prevent binding.










Install both screws and done!










--------------------------------------------------------

I really like the design aspect of woodworking.

First, the vise needs to be secured to the bench top. One way is to make the fixed jaw longer and clamp it. Like so….










The hole seemed awkward to me so I left my fixed jaw 2" longer on each side and will cut away a block to expose a platform that can either be clamp or held with a hold fast.










Another way to secure the vise is by pinching a lip behind the fixed jaw. This is the primary way that I'll secure my vise. But if you don't have a tail vise and dog holes, holdfasts can still be used.










----------------------------------------------------------------

Next, the legs. Since my table height is taller than the plan the legs appear blocky and unappealing. So I decided to taper them. The proportions follow the golden ratio. The leg meets the beam at 38% of the length. The foot is 62% of that length. The beam is 38% the height of the leg.














































----------------------------------------------------------------

Next, I plan to employ dog hole along each side to increase clamping versatility. The center-line is 1 1/2" from the edge to echo the thickness of the top. They are spaced 3" apart because the capacity of the vise is just above the distance.










--------------------------------------------------------------

The front, mobile jaw is 2" thick and appears too thick in comparison to this rest of the table and vise. To visually balance their thicknesses I plan on beveling the edges so the resultant edge is 1 1/2".










Finally, the "relief" bevel on the mobile jaw will actually be rounded over to echo the contour of the bench leg vise. Further, I am contemplated a compound round over to match the curve of the Benchcrafted handle. At first the plan was to remove enough material to make 62% the way to the jaw surface. I think this is too much thus I will go half way.




























These are the things that I think about. Thanks for looking. Suggestions?


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

lysdexic said:


> *hardware installation and more design considerations*
> 
> Installing the hardware was straight forward.
> 
> ...


Looking great, Scott! To quote Mauricio: Oh yeah, this is going to be much, much, beter than Brandon's. In Yo Face Brandon!


----------



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *hardware installation and more design considerations*
> 
> Installing the hardware was straight forward.
> 
> ...


Would have loved to have seen this a few months ago! 

Next builders now have a great source. Thanks for the post.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *hardware installation and more design considerations*
> 
> Installing the hardware was straight forward.
> 
> ...


well done, as usual.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *hardware installation and more design considerations*
> 
> Installing the hardware was straight forward.
> 
> ...


The relief bevel will be very cool. I like, and look forward to your eval of the Moxon.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *hardware installation and more design considerations*
> 
> Installing the hardware was straight forward.
> 
> ...


Artful in all things.

I really enjoyed following your thought process through the leg design and determining the relief bevel. Your use of the golden ratio placed it in a tangible prospective for me. Excellent blog. Thank you.


----------



## sb194 (Feb 19, 2010)

lysdexic said:


> *hardware installation and more design considerations*
> 
> Installing the hardware was straight forward.
> 
> ...


Looks great. The bevel should look good.

Sean


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

lysdexic said:


> *hardware installation and more design considerations*
> 
> Installing the hardware was straight forward.
> 
> ...


Nicely done Scott! If you don't mind, I will borrow some of your excellent ideas for my design!

I have half of my Benchcrafted hardware in the shop, the rest is on the way, so my bench build, and resulting Moxon build will be happening later this month… yours looks so good, I am encouraged and ready to get started!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

lysdexic said:


> *hardware installation and more design considerations*
> 
> Installing the hardware was straight forward.
> 
> ...


I don't know, first you revel in Roubo and now your mixin' it with Moxon. You're setting the bar high. Luckily, I'm not affected by pictures of gorgeous benches or new shiny tools.

Thanks for documenting the process though, not that I'll ever refer to it. )


----------



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *hardware installation and more design considerations*
> 
> Installing the hardware was straight forward.
> 
> ...


I know the bevel at the front of the chop looks good but you may want to reconsider. When sawing the dovetails the piece is always elevated above the front chop and the saw should not come close to the chop, making the bevel unneccessary. If you leave the chop full thickness it can be used as a surface to register your chisel. This makes it much easier to get a flat perpendicular bottom when paring the pin bottoms. 
Function over form…


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *hardware installation and more design considerations*
> 
> Installing the hardware was straight forward.
> 
> ...


^ Damn good point.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *hardware installation and more design considerations*
> 
> Installing the hardware was straight forward.
> 
> ...


Really good point


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

lysdexic said:


> *hardware installation and more design considerations*
> 
> Installing the hardware was straight forward.
> 
> ...


...and less work.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *hardware installation and more design considerations*
> 
> Installing the hardware was straight forward.
> 
> ...


lj61673,
Given your stament, I pare down the relief bevel to just 38% of the thickness. This will leave a good 1 1/4" flat surface for registration.

Now: I am open to suggestion here. I have contemplated how to execute the bevel. It is essentially a stopped round-over. My thoughts are to make 45 degree relief x-cuts on each end perpendicular to long axis. Then split out the waste to achieve a starter bevel. Then start cross grain planing.

Once happy with that contour, start shaping the stops to echo the circular form of the hand wheels.

I was going to make a template from the leg vise chop to fair the curve.

Smooth and finish with sand paper.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *hardware installation and more design considerations*
> 
> Installing the hardware was straight forward.
> 
> ...


Very nice design and realisation.

You plan to make dogholes at 1 1/2" from the edge.

If you plan to also use holdfast in these holes, this seems (to me) to be, very close to the edge.

You might want to experiment with that first on scrap because the stress induced by the holdfast might cause a failure by shearing.

Great reading about tension and compression by Chris Hall :

"In fact, when it comes to designing pegged wood connections, the timber framing practice is now to follow the established engineering standards for bolted timber connections: compression joints require a minimum 3x peg diameter measured in length of material which remains in the tenon beyond the peg - the relais, or 'relish' as it is termed. *For tension joints however, 7x peg diameter is the minimum*."


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

lysdexic said:


> *hardware installation and more design considerations*
> 
> Installing the hardware was straight forward.
> 
> ...


This is going to be the most unique moxon ever. Cant wait to see the reveal! 
Its going to be so much better than Brandon's its not even funny. He should be ashamed of half aasing his moxon the way he did…

Andy, resistance is futile….


----------



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *hardware installation and more design considerations*
> 
> Installing the hardware was straight forward.
> 
> ...


Another consideration if you are adding a bench to your Moxon, and you will be using it to mark and cut dovetails, and you use a marking knife….see post #8 in this thread…

http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?185366-Moxon-Vise&highlight=moxon

Just something else to consider.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

lysdexic said:


> *hardware installation and more design considerations*
> 
> Installing the hardware was straight forward.
> 
> ...


There are some great points from the sawmillcreek thread, thanks lj for posting it.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

lysdexic said:


> *hardware installation and more design considerations*
> 
> Installing the hardware was straight forward.
> 
> ...


I just looked at the post on Derek's Moxon. So the reason for the spacer is to raise the board so that you dont cut into the chop with your marking knife? I guess if you care about that, that wouldnt bother me. I'm not convinced… You could always just plane the edge down to freshen up your square edge, probably wouldnt have to be done very often.

I really like the table idea behind the vise, I think it would be a huge plus for carving or any other fine detail work.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

lysdexic said:


> *hardware installation and more design considerations*
> 
> Installing the hardware was straight forward.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how, but I managed to not see this until this morning…

I like the idea behind the flip up spacer, but not sure if I'd like the implementation of it. I don't see why I wouldn't be able to just use the table like I normally would the bench, anyway. That is, use a spacer to set the height, then slide it back to prop up the back of the tail board later… idk.

-

This thing is going to be sweet, though… can't wait to see it finished. I'll probably have to make one eventually once I finish my bench… But it might have to wait, since a moxon is similar in function to my workmate… lol


----------



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *hardware installation and more design considerations*
> 
> Installing the hardware was straight forward.
> 
> ...


*" You could always just plane the edge down to freshen up your square edge, probably wouldnt have to be done very often."*

Problem then becomes your front chop is no longer at the exact same height as the bench top. Kinda defeats the purpose.
This may or may not be an issue….just another way of looking at things


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

lysdexic said:


> *hardware installation and more design considerations*
> 
> Installing the hardware was straight forward.
> 
> ...


I hadnt thought of that, good point. I still dont think stray knife marks would be a big issue for me. I'd just leave them.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

lysdexic said:


> *hardware installation and more design considerations*
> 
> Installing the hardware was straight forward.
> 
> ...


Man I am digging this vise. You are doing a great job. Impressive!


----------



## rdwile (Aug 14, 2012)

lysdexic said:


> *hardware installation and more design considerations*
> 
> Installing the hardware was straight forward.
> 
> ...


This build is very interesting and very similar in design to the Moxon I am building from hardware I had a local machinist make for me. I flipped back and forth on the bevel on the front edge, I have decided against it, as I can always add it later since the chop is removable. Not sure it would be helpful to me.

I like your design for the back leg supports which I will likely use.

Thanks for sharing.

Richard


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *hardware installation and more design considerations*
> 
> Installing the hardware was straight forward.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words SuperDave

Richard, I have decided to bevel the front edge for no better reason than I want to. It may be a mistake. Like you said, the chop is removable and I can make another.

Scott


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *hardware installation and more design considerations*
> 
> Installing the hardware was straight forward.
> 
> ...


Lysdexic came back and its all business.Awesome work Scott.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *hardware installation and more design considerations*
> 
> Installing the hardware was straight forward.
> 
> ...


bhog, you complete me.


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *hardware installation and more design considerations*
> 
> Installing the hardware was straight forward.
> 
> ...


LOL.Its mutual lysdexic.Oh how I have waited for you to be back and sweep me off my feet.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *hardware installation and more design considerations*
> 
> Installing the hardware was straight forward.
> 
> ...


Man, I wished you lived closer. I need some framing work / addition done and the fuxers around here are trying to rip me off. I am really frustrated with the GCs around here.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

*Assembly*

I did not get as much done as I wanted this weekend. Just a few notes and pics of the glue-up and assembly.

One goal I had was to make the front chop square with the table top. The glue up had to be perfect because it didn't want the chop or table top to slip. If it does, then I would have to plane the entire surface of one of these until getting back to square and flat and, knowing my skill level, would probably just end up chasing my tail.

To help with this, i decided to plane a rabbet on the under surface of the table top for the fixed chop to register. I set the fence on the skew rabbet plane to the width of the fixed chop.










Of course the damn fence moved. NOTE: The Veritas skewed rabbet is a fine plane but you have to crank down on the knurled nuts and be mindful. Otherwise it performs very well.



















Gluing up late. I posted this picture on the workbench smack down thread until some evil hacker fuxed up the HTML code. I turned the legs around to help square the glue-up.










From here it was just glue and clamps. The final assembly.














































Of course there is always something that goes wrong. When I marked out for my dog hole I did not allow for the fixed chop below.



















-------------------------------------------------------------------










Next up, shaping the mobile chop and then some wipe-on-poly.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Assembly*
> 
> I did not get as much done as I wanted this weekend. Just a few notes and pics of the glue-up and assembly.
> 
> ...


Truly a beaut. Nice addition in the the works, well done!


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

lysdexic said:


> *Assembly*
> 
> I did not get as much done as I wanted this weekend. Just a few notes and pics of the glue-up and assembly.
> 
> ...


Very nice Scott. Thanks as always for taking us along with you.
Jim


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Assembly*
> 
> I did not get as much done as I wanted this weekend. Just a few notes and pics of the glue-up and assembly.
> 
> ...


Great work Scott.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

lysdexic said:


> *Assembly*
> 
> I did not get as much done as I wanted this weekend. Just a few notes and pics of the glue-up and assembly.
> 
> ...


Nice work, now it's just time for the cosmetics


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

lysdexic said:


> *Assembly*
> 
> I did not get as much done as I wanted this weekend. Just a few notes and pics of the glue-up and assembly.
> 
> ...


Those dammn hackers! LOL.

The think looks sweet Scott, really looks like a back save. You could drill that first dog hole a little deeper and then drill a larger hole horizontally into the back of the fixed chop. That would let you get your hand in there to move up the dog. Like you did on your bench with the dog hole that went into the leg.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Assembly*
> 
> I did not get as much done as I wanted this weekend. Just a few notes and pics of the glue-up and assembly.
> 
> ...


Yea Mauricio that is what I will end up doing. It just goes to show that even with something as simple as a Moxon vise, there is always sumpin'.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

lysdexic said:


> *Assembly*
> 
> I did not get as much done as I wanted this weekend. Just a few notes and pics of the glue-up and assembly.
> 
> ...


Yeah, thats part of the fun, creative problem solving.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Assembly*
> 
> I did not get as much done as I wanted this weekend. Just a few notes and pics of the glue-up and assembly.
> 
> ...


Looking good Scott. Square is so deceptively difficult for me, all respect for how you so consistently attain it.

Thanks for sharing and sorry that you fell victim to the hackers. I witnessed their shenanigans, that was a train wreck.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

lysdexic said:


> *Assembly*
> 
> I did not get as much done as I wanted this weekend. Just a few notes and pics of the glue-up and assembly.
> 
> ...


That hacking episode was the most I've laughed in a long time, I mean tears rollin', wee leakin' funny.

I'm not laughing at your Moxon deluxe though Scott. She is a beaut. You'll have a huge amount of versatility now.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

lysdexic said:


> *Assembly*
> 
> I did not get as much done as I wanted this weekend. Just a few notes and pics of the glue-up and assembly.
> 
> ...


Scott I am digging the table top. On mine that area is dead space. It winds up holding hammers and screwdrivers.
I see a mode in my moxin future.
Nice.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Assembly*
> 
> I did not get as much done as I wanted this weekend. Just a few notes and pics of the glue-up and assembly.
> 
> ...


You have taken this friggin' thing over top. Bravo on the next level vise. Now, we are ready to see some top notch dovetails and projects rolling out. : )


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Assembly*
> 
> I did not get as much done as I wanted this weekend. Just a few notes and pics of the glue-up and assembly.
> 
> ...


Shane, I have no intention on actually using this stuff. Silly.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Assembly*
> 
> I did not get as much done as I wanted this weekend. Just a few notes and pics of the glue-up and assembly.
> 
> ...


I know, it is too good to use anyway. Better send it to me, so it will be safe and unused here too. It is really nice, I like the legs and the "benchtop" feature. Youare on a roll.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

lysdexic said:


> *Assembly*
> 
> I did not get as much done as I wanted this weekend. Just a few notes and pics of the glue-up and assembly.
> 
> ...


*Shane, I have no intention on actually using this stuff. Silly.*
Thats funnnnnny


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Assembly*
> 
> I did not get as much done as I wanted this weekend. Just a few notes and pics of the glue-up and assembly.
> 
> ...


Sweet stuff Scott.Now that I see how you did the feet Im not sure I would have bothered with how they look so much.Was it just ocd or am I missing something/tired?


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Assembly*
> 
> I did not get as much done as I wanted this weekend. Just a few notes and pics of the glue-up and assembly.
> 
> ...


How they look has makes no friggin difference to anything. Pure OCD.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

*Shaping the front*

I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.

Relief cuts










The split. You cant see in the picture but the split went way deep at the other end.










After gettin' after it with the rasps. First I had to deepen the curve to compensate to the defect. You can sense the different contour on the left. Still, it looks OK.




























A close up of the defect…...



















Now, I could 
1. take the curve even deeper to get flush with defect but this will remove more a the top of the chop. I don't wnat to do that.
2. abandon the curve and bevel it straight down.
3. flatten the surface and scab in a piece. even after re-contouring the grain will not match
4. put some Timbermate on it
5. complete the plan and live with it


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


I suppose a chamfer or roundover bit is out of the question?


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


Superglue it back down!


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


Shane - I am always reluctant to use a router. They make me nervous. Also, I am trying to echo the contour of my leg vise which was inspired by the Stanley lever cap. A standard round over bit wouldnt match. Still, I could have certainly used a round over bit to hog out the waste and probably should have. Too late now. I am learning here.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


Mauricio, I'll definitely super glue that sliver.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


I dont like routers either. It is still functional, and that is the main thing. I wouldnt worry about. Or…you could send it to me. Just sayin'

It is still a very nice addition.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


I vote #4…


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


yeah maybe Smitty can break you off some Timbermate.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


Wood putty?

I like option #2, but that's because I like chamfers over curves.


----------



## mattnewby (Nov 11, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


What would it hurt in the function of the vise if that weren't fixed? I'd say use the answer to that question to guide your answer to your original question.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


I would either go with #5, but more likely #6.

#6 would be a new design feature. Take out just enough all the way across the section to completely remove the defect. Glue in a piece of wood to match the leg vice or some other contrasting hard stuff.

Contour as originally planned.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


Do you have a #66 beader? Run a bead across the entire bevel that'd hit the split area…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


create a divot in the contour on *both* ends.

Edit: Your turn Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


We're definitely hitting the same theme, Don. I couldn't leave it alone, that's for sure, and if I couldn't, there's no way Scotty's gonna leave it be. I do like the 'glue in a piece of wood' idea. I'm thinking a rabbet across the front with an inset piece shaped the way he originally envisioned. Many times the work he wanted to do, but what's that saying about liking to aggravate oneself?


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


This mini bench/moxon vise is a tool/jig. Not a piece of furniture. It is going to get beat up, assuming he actually uses it. Worrying about a cosmetic issue, and putting a lot of time into it will be defeated soon after it goes into potential use. However, as picky as Scott is, I imagine leaving it be, is not going to happen. I guess, I think it just isnt the end of the world, or even "demanding of of a fix."


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


I say just blend it in and call it a day. The curve will just be a little more gradually tappered than you planed. Heck a straight chamfer would look really nice tomm


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


Hey Smitty. I think we've been called out. I'm sitting here smiling thinking "heck these guys are right". Its a jig. Hit it with a hammer and move on. Good call!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


He's gonna fix it, we know who we're talking to, Don… We're trying to enable the fellow, validate his need to correct this flaw. Not to denigrate this dbl screw as a simple 'shop jig…' Look at the thought that's gone into it already!

Must… fix… double screw….


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


Remove the rounded section with a stopped rabbet on both ends. Glue in an accenting piece of hardwood and resculpt.
Better than new…......!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


Its worthless, it can never be fixed. Ill dispose of it properly Lys. Address PM'ed.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


Stef is probably right!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


^That's what I'm talking about, Gary! Excellent!


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


Just my pride Matt.

This is not that big of a deal and will leave after super gluing the sliver. However, Gary that is a great suggestion and if this was a real project and not a vise chop I'd just as you suggest.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


Scotty, seriously you're going to find a fix. Thats your style, its gotta be perfect and i applaud that. You take pride in what you do and in every project youve finished. If youre not happy start over on it. I wish i had just some of the perfection you shoot for.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


I vote #2, and that's my 2 cents.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


Photoshop it Scott. ;D


----------



## tsangell (Jan 10, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


Push the curve in deeper? Looks like you've got plenty of material to work with…


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


#3. It can be lightly contrasting wood since you feel the grain will not match to your standards anyways. This repair can be looked at as a precursor/practice to repairing totes. And option #3 will allow you to achieve the lines/curves you had originally envisioned for the chop.


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


Pee on it.

I would probably deepen it in the corners with a rasp like somebody already said^.I think.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


LOL Brandon. You see this is what happens when you make a simple job more complicated because you get inspired by a lever cap. Start again Scott, you know you want to.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


I agree with Andy Brandon. Just send me the old broken one!!


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


Stef, I never got your PM with your address so…........

*This repair can be looked at as a precursor/practice to repairing totes.*


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


Is that a surgical clamp at your workbench??


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


I thought it was a pair of sugar cube tongs. I don't know what you've got planned there Scott, but you certainly got my attention.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


Smit - it is called a Babcock. A pointed tenaculum would have been perfect.

Andy - I am trying to scab on and re-contour. What the heck. Right?










The right hand side. Needs a bit more sanding but this is the idea.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


Now this is fun!

I dig the contour.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


I like that!!! Love the way the light hits it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


I missed the part where you still need the Timbermate, Mate…


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


So I got the donor piece glued up and scabbed on










After shaping










Then moved on and contoured the left hand side



















After putting a bit of wipe on poly














































Let's call it done. Man, I made that WAY harder than it need to be.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


"You sure know how to aggravate yourself."


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


It looks quite outstanding, Yo. Well done!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


Super sexy results.

Fine, fine work you do.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


It is really nice Scott. Glad to see you use it…inspirational.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


It is a war scar. Its a bench that will receive more. Now you have your patching method skills ready.
Nice save.
Sorry I was late on the post.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


Oh snap! That's nice!


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


Thank you fellas. Now that it is done I do not recommend anyone follow my example. I am not convinced a chamfer is needed at all. That is Derek Cohen's position. I did leave about 1 1/4" of flat surface for tool registration. Time will tell. Still, if a chamfer is needed just make a full length one like BrandonW did. He is the smart one.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


Great work Scott!


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


Scott, that's beautiful! You deserve a woodworking badge or something.

Regarding the chamfer, I chose it because when I cut dovetails, I angle the saw pretty steeply on the initial cut and so the chamfer allows me to have the wood a little lower (i.e., closer to the chops).


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


Oooo! A woodworking badge. I like badges.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


Just want to say that I really appreciate this tool called the Moxon vise. It is a pleasure to do repetitive detail work standing straight up. No slouching. No crouching.

For those contemplating building one of these, I highly recommend it.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


Which ritual is being performed in the stunning photos above?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


^ Yeah, what Tony said…


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


Yeah, what Smitty said, Tony said! Looking like some fancy legs. Spill the beans…


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


I am almost too embarrassed to say.

It is a G&G style hall table that has sat 80% complete for almost exactly 2 years. I am trying to finish off some loose ends before embarking on a new adventure.

I haven't been in the shop much lately, regardless.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you should be embarrassed. Can't believe some people let projects sit so long in their shops. Wow. The noive!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


Sounds interesting, I am a huge G&G fan, so I look forward to seeing what you come up with. What type wood is that? Cant tell from my Kindle…maple?


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


In the truly nascent days of this hobby I went to a 5 day beginners course on wood working. It was with Greg Paolini in Waynesville NC. I mean it was basic and started something like…...

"This is wood. Wood has grain." 
Milling is the first step in turning rough sawn lumber into furniture. This is a jointer and it is used to flatten one face."

You get the idea. It was perfect for me. I'd never been exposed to woodworking prior to this period.

The product of the class was a G&G hall table. It is very basic. The embarrassing part is that it was ready for sanding, assembly, and finish when I left the class in April 2011.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


Wow so that beautiful table has been sitting around waiting for a glue up? Funny.

I've got to make me one of those bench top benches.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


So, the span of time in which you complete a project speaks of one's character as a man to such a degree as to have potential to cause embarrassment?? My elders neglected to tell me this. My gratitude for furthering my betterment.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


You crack me up Tony. Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## gawthrrw (Sep 13, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


Its a vise… A tool… IMHO its going to get beat up anyhow. Live with the mistake and you will always have it to look back on. I do it all the time LOL!


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


So, the span of time in which you complete a project speaks of one's character as a man to such a degree as to have potential to cause embarrassment?

My wife embarrasses me with this fact all the time. She says they make a pill for it now.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


Is it just me, or are 90% of your pics not there?


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


+1 Justin.

What kind of guy posts a blog with most of the pictures missing? Somewhat sadistic if you ask me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

lysdexic said:


> *Shaping the front*
> 
> I have been putting this off trying to figure out how to go about this. I decided to make some smaller 45 relief cuts at the ends of the bevel then split off the excess. After that then just rasp out the curvature. I did the smaller, central part of the bevel first to see how things went. Well, I should leave the splitting wood to Roy Underhill.
> 
> ...


Scotty doesn't look back…


----------

